# Montana Three Dog Night



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Try this out at night ...place bait (old meat scraps from your butcher) out during the day in a known dog area. Attach fishing line 10 lb. test (tight) to (line of sight) a chunk of the meat and run it back to your shooting point...attach a fishing bobber to the line where you are sitting and make a "U" shaped loop in the brush or trees next to you. When the bobber moves upward, you hit them with lights and lead.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Fishing for yotes...
Looks like it worked. :beer:

YoteSlapper


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I never thought about fishing for them.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

where at in montana did you hunt at.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

DOC,

PM coming your way...


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

very interesting..always thought fishing line and bobbers were used in the water to catch fish...nice going.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

how much are you getting for the coyotes up there, down here in nebraska we only get about 5-10, someone had the theorie that furs of course get prime sooner up in montana canada and colder places than down here in nebraska so they are flooding the market before the coyotes are prime down here


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that's illegal in Illinois and Wisconsin. But sounds like fun


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds like fun!!


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

They were taken near Ft. Peck, MT. 
I use a .243, 80 gr. Sierra Boat tail
with 44 gr. of Reloader 19..steps out at 3643FPS.
Wildlife technologies caller...fantastic sound to boot

I got the idea of "fishing" for them a few weeks ago while ice fishing
for the first time in my life. The guy next to me did this trick for the
rod he was holding (you have probably figured out I didn't catch any fish)
novice that I am; but I did take the lesson in fishing seriously...for the dogs. What a surprise when the bobber shot up like a roman candle.
On with the light and lowe and behold...wooof bang! No cleaning or mess!
Hides are going for $30 to $60 depending on prep.

Oh, it was the first time I ever tried fishing for dogfish...what a hoot!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL fishing?!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

30-60 is alot more than ive heard round here, a kid sold a bobcat and got 15 dollars, and foxes are around 10 and coyotes even less, i think it might be the buyer, becuase ive heard of people 100 miles to the south getting 300 for bobcat


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

30-60 is alot more than ive heard round here, a kid sold a bobcat and got 15 dollars, and foxes are around 10 and coyotes even less, i think it might be the buyer, becuase ive heard of people 100 miles to the south getting 300 for bobcat


----------

